# First snow of the year forecasted for Wednesday.



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

it's going to go from 70 on Tuesday, to high of 40 on Wednesday rain mixing with snow. 
We still haven't had a freeze yet. So unless we get pounded by a Strom its not going to stick. All the same I think this afternoon we will get the plows ready.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Who are you listening to,Dumb Paul?


----------



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

grandview;1495020 said:


> Who are you listening to,Dumb Paul?


AccuWeather,NOAA,weather chanel.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Accucrap was wrong all last year, you shouldn't use them as a source


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

........................


----------



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

BossPlow2010;1495027 said:


> Accucrap was wrong all last year, you shouldn't use them as a source


I don't trust any of them, But I would rather be prepared for the snow.
I live in the shadows of the big horn mountains.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

B-2 ,my mistake, I looked real fast and I thought you were Buffalo NY ,not WY ,enjoy your snow this week.


----------



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

grandview;1495040 said:


> B-2 ,my mistake, I looked real fast and I thought you were Buffalo NY ,not WY ,enjoy your snow this week.


Its cool, I am not really ready for it yet all the trees still have leaves.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Snow here as-well..Bozeman MT


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

B-2 Lawncare;1494998 said:


> it's going to go from 70 on Tuesday, to high of 40 on Wednesday rain mixing with snow.
> We still haven't had a freeze yet. So unless we get pounded by a Strom its not going to stick. All the same I think this afternoon we will get the plows ready.





B-2 Lawncare;1495049 said:


> Its cool, I am not really ready for it yet all the trees still have leaves.


Same forecast down here in the corner.
Snow to 8000' wed and 7000 on fri.
Dusting at lower elevations. 
I'm not ready, most of the leaves are still on the trees.

ALL THO if it does snow much it'll give me A LOT of tree work to do.


----------



## AugustArborists (Apr 6, 2010)

BPS#1;1495736 said:


> Same forecast down here in the corner.
> Snow to 8000' wed and 7000 on fri.
> Dusting at lower elevations.
> I'm not ready, most of the leaves are still on the trees.
> ...


I'm going to get my plow out today, SWS has been out since yesterday. Trees still leafed out here in Casper too. Remember the October '98 storm? Here's to hoping...


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

Was that the ten inch storm in September.... I think it was Sept.


----------



## AugustArborists (Apr 6, 2010)

Almost positive it was Oct, I'm never wrong. I thought I was wrong once, but I was mistaken...


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

Lol
Same here.


----------



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

Last November we got a three day Strom that dropped over a foot of heavy wet snow, and that was the only good Strom we got all year.
It's kind of funny I use to love the big snows, but now 2" at a time is what I love.


----------



## AugustArborists (Apr 6, 2010)

B-2 Lawncare;1495888 said:


> Last November we got a three day Strom that dropped over a foot of heavy wet snow, and that was the only good Strom we got all year.
> It's kind of funny I use to love the big snows, but now 2" at a time is what I love.


Every other day for the entire winter! A guy needs a break after a 14 hour day.


----------



## AugustArborists (Apr 6, 2010)

Light snow right now in Casper, 1-2 inches expected. Some is better than none!


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

I've got a dusting on the pickup wind shield.

The weather guessers say 4 to 8 possible. lol


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

2 or 3 inches, mostly in the grass.

My guys got 1.5 hrs in on the shovels.


----------



## AugustArborists (Apr 6, 2010)

3-6 everywhere but on pavement or asphalt. Truck was covered, deck was covered, streets and walks didn't even get icy. Crap.


----------



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

We got a dusting last night, only stuck on the pickup and yard.


----------

